# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Almería bate el récord del año con menos lluvias que databa de 1912

## termopar

> *Almería bate el récord del año con menos lluvias que databa de 1912*
> 
> Se cumplen tres años de sequía y las reservas están en mínimos
> 28/10/2016, 0:27:Antonio Fernández
> 
> Los datos de lluvia han sido medidos en el aeropuerto   
> 
> Almería ha cerrado el año más seco de su historia reciente. Aunque la sensación apuntaba a esa ausencia de precipitaciones y era comentario generalizado, ahora son los datos, recogidos por los estudiosos de la meteorología Cazatormentas los que refrendan esa situación crítica.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.lavozdealmeria.es/vernoti...39&IdSeccion=2

----------

